# Du lịch ngoài nước > Nhà hàng >  Khuyến mãi mùa hè tại Làng Tôi - Số 5 ngõ 83 Trần Duy Hưng, Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội

## duong.it

Làng tôi – Ẩm thực cố đô chuyên về các món ăn đặc sản Cố Đô Huế như:  Bánh Bèo, Bánh Nậm, Bánh Bột lọc, Bánh Khoái, Nem lụi,…ngoài ra quán còn có nhiều món nhậu, mang hương vị Huế , lẩu các loại, và các món ăn Cung Đình. Quán tổ chức sự kiện thưởng thức tinh hoa ẩm thực cố đô Huế và cùng “Hát cho nhau nghe “- có sự góp mặt của nhóm nhạc” Đường phố” với “Chương trình khuyến mãi mùa hè” đặc biệt chưa từng có tại quán – Mỗi bàn tiệc được tặng một lọ nước hoa có thương hiệu uy tín của thế giới. Nhằm phát triển khách hàng mới qua hệ thống tin nhắn hoặc mail.  Quý khách hàng nhận được tin nhắn hoặc mail của nhà hàng cần thông báo đặt chỗ trước và liên hệ để nhận quà ( từ ngày 26/06/2012 đến ngày 26/07/2012) . Nhà hàng Làng tôi – Ẩm thực cố đô trân trọng kính mời.
Lưu ý : Quán đang còn hạn  triển khai các chương trình đã  khuyến mãi khác:
-   Khuyến mãi 30%  các loại lẩu và được tặng quà lớn hơn 300.000đ
-  Bàn tiệc có tổng trị giá 1.000.000đ  được tặng  món quà lớn hơn 500.000đ
Quà tặng khuyến mãi mùa hè:

Các sản phẩm Khuyến mãi!!!

Chi tiết xem tại: Chương trình khuyến mãi mùa hè | Thế giới Ẩm thực

----------

